# Kingsley Coman



## Hammer (31 Agosto 2014)

Centrocampista offensivo francese classe '96, acquistato della Juventus a parametro zero durante questa sessione estiva di mercato. Ha dichiarato di aver rifiutato offerte di Newcastle, Arsenal e Tottenham.

Prima di sbarcare in Italia ha seguito l'intera trafila delle giovanili del PSG, club del quale è diventato il più giovane giocatore a debuttare nel campionato francese. Ha disputato 3 partite in Ligue 1.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (31 Agosto 2014)

L'ho visto ieri e sembra forte forte. Molta personalità messa in campo, secondo me la Juve ha pescato un altro fenomeno come Pogba.

Parametro zero... Mi sorprende il fatto che lo abbiano cercato solo le inglesi.


----------



## mefisto94 (31 Agosto 2014)

Comunque aspettiamo, anche Zarate dopo la prima partita sembrava un fenomeno.


----------



## Hammer (31 Agosto 2014)

Per me vale già 49 milioni


----------



## Mou (31 Agosto 2014)

Chiaramente bisogna aspettare, però preferisco questo "dubbio" ad un giovane che tutti incensano e che poi in campo fa fatica a muoversi. Sono felice sia rimasto nell'anonimato fino ad oggi, anzi vorrei più scetticismo in giro, tipo quello che circondava Pogba "ma se il ManUTD se lo è lasciato sfuggire figuratevi se è forte" "se ha fatto al massimo 10 min in FA Cup dove vuole andare?"


----------



## Louis Gara (31 Agosto 2014)

Ieri gli ho visto fare belle cose. 18 anni, beati loro.


----------



## nduccio (31 Agosto 2014)

la tradizione che hanno con i calciatori francesi continuerà per sempre

pogba-bis


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Agosto 2014)

Un altro Pogba? No, vi prego...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (31 Agosto 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Comunque aspettiamo, anche Zarate dopo la prima partita sembrava un fenomeno.



Perchè me l'hai ricordato...quanto mi piaceva Zarate.


----------



## The Ripper (1 Settembre 2014)

Poi dite che Marotta non sa fare mercato....
Loro prendono Coman a 0, noi Essien.
Oppure prendiamo Van Ginkel in prestito e cediamo Cristante


----------



## DOOOOD (1 Settembre 2014)

il problema di Zarate era la testa... 
Coman mi ha stupito (ed io lo consideravo già un colpo gobbo del Marmottone)
era al debutto, a sorpresa, furi casa, febbricitante ed in un ruolo non suo (il meglio secondo me lo da punta esterna) eppure ha fatto molto bene, l'ho visto in difficoltà solo qualche volta quando provava stop spalle alla porta pressato dai difensori... di contro ogni volta che riceveva la palla con l'avversario di fronte si muoveva in modo pericoloso ed intelligente.

Merita le sue possibilità quest'anno, buttarlo dentro con un attacco a tre quando non si riesce a passare è una scelta ipotizzabile


----------



## nduccio (1 Settembre 2014)

pensare che hanno preso coman e pogba a 0 euro mi fa rosicare come un pazzo


----------



## Jino (1 Settembre 2014)

Per ora ha fatto una sola partita quindi ogni considerazione è prematura, certo mi ha sorpreso parecchio


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Settembre 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Poi dite che Marotta non sa fare mercato....
> Loro prendono Coman a 0, noi Essien.
> Oppure prendiamo Van Ginkel in prestito e cediamo Cristante



Ma infatti lo fa Paratici. Marotta è uno che fa quadrare i conti, non è uno scopritori di talenti.


----------



## Shevchenko (2 Settembre 2014)

E' un bel talento!Almeno cosi sembra!Ha debuttato bene!
Bravo lui e brava la Juve.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (2 Settembre 2014)

Ragazzi, a me è sembrato veramente tanta roba. Non sarà una meteora, ne sono sicuro. Questo è un altro Pogba, in un ruolo diverso.


----------



## vota DC (2 Settembre 2014)

Però più sta là più si perde. Già giocare nel campionato dove gli altri si mettono a 90 non è il massimo, ma senza la guida di Conte insegnano pure il non gioco.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (2 Settembre 2014)

Se uno è forte lo vedi subito...c'è poco da fare altro colpaccio a zero del pirata...ovvio che bisognerà plasmarlo per bene e che ci vorrà tempo...ma questi ultimamente pescano sempre bene...


----------



## Hammer (5 Dicembre 2014)

Oggi la Gazzetta titolava: "Coman, futuro fenomeno"

Scusate, qualcuno mi ripete la solfa dei servi di Milan e Inter?


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Dicembre 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Oggi la Gazzetta titolava: "Coman, futuro fenomeno"
> 
> Scusate, qualcuno mi ripete la solfa dei servi di Milan e Inter?



Mi sorprende che ci abbiano messo futuro.


----------



## Z A Z A' (5 Dicembre 2014)

Veramente mooolto interessante. 
Noi a zero prendiamo solo i gabinetti.


----------



## Penny.wise (5 Dicembre 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Oggi la Gazzetta titolava: "Coman, futuro fenomeno"
> 
> Scusate, qualcuno mi ripete la solfa dei servi di Milan e Inter?



la Gazzetta non fa testo, Tuttosport ancora meno, se la Juve comprasse Gilardino sarebbero capaci di spacciarlo per Falcao


----------



## Hammer (5 Dicembre 2014)

Penny.wise ha scritto:


> la Gazzetta non fa testo, Tuttosport ancora meno, se la Juve comprasse Gilardino sarebbero capaci di spacciarlo per Falcao



Su Mediaset sono stati spettacolari. Ad un certo punto Coman perde una palla per via di un'ingenuità e il telecronista commenta l'episodio con un "Eh Coman perde una palla PERÒ PROMETTE BENE"


----------



## Penny.wise (5 Dicembre 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Su Mediaset sono stati spettacolari. Ad un certo punto Coman perde una palla per via di un'ingenuità e il telecronista "Eh Coman perde una palla PERÒ PROMETTE BENE"



certo, El Shaarawy che si sbatte e torna anche in difesa, invece, è un attaccante che fa schifo LOL


----------



## Dexter (5 Dicembre 2014)

A 18 anni è già più pericoloso di Gabbiadinelle e creste varie, in un campionato nuovo, non capendo un acca di italiano e giocando titolare 1 volta su 10. Ok.


----------



## Frikez (5 Dicembre 2014)

Un altro preso a parametro 0.
Eh ma con le commissioni sarà costato più di Niang


----------

